# Farmer's Markets/Craft Fairs



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

Our Goatique was just accepted to sell at the Des Moines Farmer's Market!! It was a lengthy application process, and we were on pins and needles, and we were accepted! Now is the scary part.

I just wonder if any of you also sell regularly at craft fairs or farmer's markets, and if you have any words of wisdom??

Thank you in advance!

LeAnn


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I sell at our little farmer's market. It's on wednesdays and has about 20 vendors. I don't do the bigger markets in neighboring towns because I don't want to commit to every Saturday all summer.

My advice is this:
Set up your whole display at home before you go. Then as you take down you can put like items together and think about what order you will be setting up as you pack away (ie - don't put the table cloths in the bottom of a tub under all your products)
I don't know if you have to bring your own canopy. I do. My husband made me weights out of PVC pipe capped on one end and filled with cement. then a eye hook was put into the top for my bungee cord. They are 25 pounds each (regulation for our market is 25 pounds per leg)
I bring large storage totes to put my products in and store them under the table. The table has a long cloth to the ground so you don't see behind. 
Arrange items with many at eye level if you can. Have many different heights. I actually purchased step shelf from a store going out of business that works perfectly for display my wares.
Keep your table well stocked. Retailers know that the more you have the better the sales.
Last year I had a cash box. This year I'm using a servers apron to keep change in so I don't have to keep running to the back of my display. buy a little plastic drawer thing to keep paper, business cards (have those out too!), tape, etc. in. Bring cleaning wipes for cleaning stuff off. I also had sanitizing wipes for my hands too.
Outdoor markets can be dusty and dirty. My soaps were originally displayed naked and put in the bag at purchase, but they got too dusty. Then I went to paper bands, now I use the Dan's bands at www.the-sage.com. They can still smell the soap and the ends, but it still is clean inside.
Have samples available.

That's all I can think of for now.

I love my market it's a lot of fun. Even if I didn't sell as well as I do there I would still go just to be there!


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I've never sold anything at a farmer's market, but I've attended quite a few and I'd like to add a suggestion. Bethany mentioned having business cards. Perhaps you can also print up brochures that describe your product/s.


----------



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you!! Kidsngarden, that's EXACTLY what I was looking for!

We are fortunately, we are "occasional" vendors, and I have requested one day a month for the 6 month season. That should give me time to pour more or make other products if we run low on items, etc.

We have to bring everything, including a canopy. I have no choice but to buy those plastic folding tables- I can't haul tables any heavier than that. Do you use those, and do those need to be weighted, too?

We also have brochures and cards, so that is good. I will be sure to pack them.

Thank you thank you. I appreciate the suggestions and welcome any others!

The total estimated attendance over the season is 150,000, so while I am excited to sell there, I am nervous!!


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

My table is a HEAVY particle board folding table. I keep wishing for a plastic one, but then what would I do with the one I have? The smart ones have the plastic tables at my market, and they don't weigh it down, your products will do that I think.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For your one day a month - will you occupy the same space each time? This is important for repeat sales.

Have a floor length cloth for your tables. It is a better presentation and it hides any extra stock you keep under the table.

Bethany is right about having different height in your display. It shows your products better.

Water - don't forget to bring drinking water!


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I have a box with scotch tape, scissors, binder clips, cable ties, index cards, markers & other odds & ends of office supplies, that fits under my tall display. You'd be surpriesd how often I need to dig into the box to make a quickie sign or fix something.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

You may also find that will want to be there every Week, though that may not be an option for you. Last year I was one of THREE (ouch!) soapers at my little 20 stall market. We all had different soaps so it was pretty ok. One did melt and pour, had and huge following and moved first week of July. The other one is an very well established business (15 years), did HP all herbal, organic stuff. She would not come if there was a hint of rain so I think she came about 3 times, then had personal issues was sporadic and missed 2 months straight. By the time she came back a good portion of the clientelle was mine because I had been there every week adn they new me well by then.

Oh yes, and the same spot definetely. At our market we keep the same spots from year to year if at all possible! I love my spot and would be pretty peeved if they moved me!!!


----------



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, we do have the same spot each time. And you have to sign up for the dates you want in advance (like now, for the entire summer). We sell off of our website, so I am hoping that we'll have enough brochures and cards there that if we are only there once a month, if someone wants to order, they can easily find the site. Between my kids' schedules, goat shows, work, and actually making products, I can't commit to every week. This is a HUGE farmer's market, it encompasses about 6 city blocks, and the traffic is phenomenal. That being said, we are concerned about having enough product to keep up with demand. Just one of those things that we'll have to wait and see about...

They screen the vendors to make sure there are not many of the same. Out of about 180 vendors, there are only 3 soapmakers, and we are the only ones that do goat's milk.

If we don't show up one of the days, we are in breach of our contract and can't come back.

Thanks for the suggestions! They are all incredibly helpful!


----------



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

I did better at farmer's markets than I did at craft shows. I am not going to do craft shows this year. A waste of time and money, and gas!!!!
Renee


----------

